
The boring truth about Social Security - MaysonL
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/ezra-klein/post/the-boring-truth-about-social-security/2011/09/08/gIQAp9oaCK_blog.html?wprss=ezra-klein
======
MaysonL
This of course assumes that there will be no more major demographic shifts,
which is not a foregone conclusion. But demographic shifts are quite slow to
affect pensions.

